# Melting Vals



## Tankz (Jan 17, 2006)

I recently had a pretty bad BBA and hair algae problem. Against my better judgement, a friend talked me into bleach dipping my plants. The plants seemed very unhappy for a day or so but they bounced back, except for my vals. They are melting away. 

My question is, will the vals bounce back? Can I expect any growth, or am I better off removing them before my tank is a complete mess. 

I do know that the cause of the algae was. I was moving furniture around last week and put the aquarium in a new spot... Well that corner happens to get lots of direct sunlight during the late afternoons when I'm never home. Plus my co2 was off.

comments? suggestions?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If the roots are still in good shape the Vals will come back. Just cut off the dieing leafs to keep them from fouling up the tank water.

The most likely cause or contributing factor of the algae is the change in location (direct sun) & lack of C02. In order to keep algae away you need a well balanced tank and consistency.


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

I bleached dip my madagascar lacce and annubia nana. Annubia nana was free of algae and looked healthy but the lace leaves started turning brown. I took off all the old leaves and within a week it started sprouting off new healthy leaves.


----------

